# do you prefer the larger heel (logger boots) or smaller for spurs?



## treeninja49 (Jun 29, 2014)

title asks it all..what size heel is best for spurs?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 29, 2014)

If you don't know you should not call yourself treeninja,,,,,
Jeff


----------



## treeninja49 (Jun 29, 2014)

ok? you must be trying to rack up your post count with messages like that....

anyways...if anyone could help me out ive been climbing for 7 years for a pruning company. I never wanted to or have done Spurring until now. I'm looking for advice on whether to get the large logging heel or if a shorter heel will suffice just as well.

thanks


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 29, 2014)

The heel should be big enough to keep your spurs on,,,I dont count posts,
Jeff


----------



## treeninja49 (Jun 29, 2014)

so you dont notice a difference climbing between the large logging heels versus whats just big enough to keep the spurs on?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 29, 2014)

You don't want them slipping around, 3" or so is good for spurs. 
Jeff


----------



## treeninja49 (Jun 29, 2014)

alright thank you, last things im wondering are is a Steel toe important? what about steel vs composite shanks?


----------



## ggoodman (Jun 29, 2014)

I climb in a set of honeywell high top boots. there are the only boot i can wear all day with out my feet killing me. the heel is more than enough to keep my spurs on bu then I also crank my spurs so they scarcely move a mm.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 29, 2014)

treeninja49 said:


> alright thank you, last things im wondering are is a Steel toe important? what about steel vs composite shanks?



All my guys wear Geckos, no steel toe boot tho. Wear what you are comfortable with.
Jeff


----------



## beastmaster (Jun 29, 2014)

When all I did was climb conifers for a living I preferd high heeled loggers when climbing using spikes. But I don't even have any loggers any more and when doing a removal in spikes I use small heeled boots, I could and have though not recommended spiked up trees in tennis shoes. But I also tighten those puppies down so they don't move. I double wrap the shank aslo with the strap. I like steel toes boots. I can stick my toe in tight places and push off, like rock climbing. With no steel toe my boot seems to get stuck sometimes and my toes abused


----------



## ggoodman (Jun 29, 2014)

jefflovstrom said:


> All my guys wear Geckos, no steel toe boot tho. Wear what you are comfortable with.
> Jeff


My boots are also steel toed which I appreciate from a crushing or knicking them with a running chain standpoint.


----------



## ATH (Jun 29, 2014)

I don't like high heals. I am in flatlands though. In hills in the woods, heals are better...but working residential work I probably would stay with shorter heals.

Stiff and strong shank. Probably steel, but there are some composite shanks that are stiff enough.

Toes? I always use steel toes on the ground. If I were doing all removals, I'd probably have steel toes in the tree as well. I do a lot more pruning without a chainsaw, so I don't feel much need for steel toes in the tree.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 29, 2014)

Knew a guy that had a log land on his steel toe boot,, not pretty , but hey, to each his own.
Jeff


----------



## beastmaster (Jun 29, 2014)

jefflovstrom said:


> Knew a guy that had a log land on his steel toe boot,, not pretty , but hey, to each his own.
> Jeff


I always figured if it could crush the steel toe, getting your toes cut off might be less painful then having them crushed.


----------



## Zale (Jun 29, 2014)

I think both instances would be very painful. You don't need much of a heel for spiking. Just enough to catch it.


----------



## zapblam (Jun 29, 2014)

I need steel toe by law


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Jun 29, 2014)

Composition toe is good mmm'kay


----------



## redfin (Jun 30, 2014)

My redwings only have about a inch heal. My gaffs are fine with that much heal. Steel toe and shank.


----------



## joezilla11 (Jul 2, 2014)

I ditched my redwing loggers for a pair of salewa boots and I don't miss them at all. Much more comfortable on spurs then my loggers. If you're not into heels then a mountaineering boot will have a stiff composite sole and work well with or w/o spurs


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 2, 2014)

Mythbusters dispelled the 'steel toes can chop your toes off' myth. It doesn't happen.

Heel size doesn't really matter... you just need a heel of some sort and wear your lowers straps tight.


----------



## woodchuck357 (Jul 4, 2014)

I have used spurs with most common types of footwear, but my favorite boots for spurs have high heels. They keep the spurs from digging into the dirt when walking to the tree.


----------



## NvBrushrat (Jul 14, 2014)

Few years ago I dropped a 24"x20' 3/4" wall casing with a 2000lb auger in it on a guys feet from about 2' up. He was standing on a raised section of steel track ( like train track) with his steel toe caps 1/2 over the edge. 
He was hurt bad! . But he still has all 10 toes and no lasting damage. 
I hate wearing them but there is no substitute for good steel toes.


----------



## Hoowasat (Jul 15, 2014)

Steel toes are mandatory where I work (shipbuilding) and composite toes are not acceptable. I climb as a side gig, and most any size heel is OK with climbers (spikes, gaffs). However, I believe a steel shank is much more important to foot comfort than heel height or type of toe protection.

BTW, I didn't think anyone here would confess their personal preference for stiletto heels. <lol>


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 15, 2014)

I've had these for a while 
http://workboots.com/carhartt-8-low...9PGxb8CFUcV7AodfiIAQg#/15350/1745,5131,7259/1


----------



## woodchuck357 (Jul 24, 2014)

Hoowasat said:


> Steel toes are mandatory where I work (shipbuilding) and composite toes are not acceptable. I climb as a side gig, and most any size heel is OK with climbers (spikes, gaffs). However, I believe a steel shank is much more important to foot comfort than heel height or type of toe protection.
> 
> BTW, I didn't think anyone here would confess their personal preference for stiletto heels. <lol>


That comment reminded me of a lady of the evening we walked by on our last trip to Hot Springs. She was wearing what looked like combat boots with open toes and six inch heels!


----------



## TreeAce (Jul 24, 2014)

I have been climbing in "mid weight hikers" for a few years now and I dont even bother with heeled logger boots any more. My hikers work great with spurs and with out and they are nice and light. Just gotta make sure they have a good stiff sole. If all I did was spur trees, esp if I was doing crane work and riding the ball, I would prolly still wear loggers cuz they look more bad a.ss. But other than that I dont need that heel or the weight.


----------



## allseasonstree (Jul 25, 2014)

I swear by Georgia loggers


----------



## joezilla11 (Jul 25, 2014)

Have u tried the georgia comfort core loggers?


----------

